# Wallpaper, anyone?



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I am listening to some very nice baroque music* that I never listened to before. It is ... um, very nice. And I am a Baroque fan. But I would put this in my personal category of 'wallpaper music', that is, music that is pleasant with pretty patterns but it does stretch on a bit. You can quite happily have it on while you move about your house, tidying, washing up, glancing at the newspaper and so on - and afterwards, it will be as if you never heard it, though your mood may be more serene.

Have any of you had this experience? Is there music you would put in the 'wallpaper' class, even pieces by a beloved composer who normally wows you?
Also, do you have pieces that at first seemed to be musical wallpaper, but that you later realised were more like jewelled tapestry?

It would be interesting to hear. Thanks in advance for any replies. :tiphat:

(Zelenka's Trio Sonatas - it *is* very nice, and maybe on the next hearing it will *impinge* more. )


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

That, surely was part of the Baroque aim as this from 1701 suggests of concerti grossi:



> These concertos, suited neither to the church (because of the ballet airs and airs of other sorts which they include) nor for dancing (because of other interwoven conceits, now slow and serious, now gay and nimble, and composed only for the express refreshment of the ear), may be performed most appropriately in connection with entertainments given by great princes and lords, for receptions of distinguished guests, and at state banquets, serenades, and assemblies of musical amateurs and virtuosi.


So, although eminently fine music, one may use either Corelli's or Handel's op 6 concerti grossi as "background music" for that was how they were used. Equally, they will repay closer listening and reveal their subtleties to a discerning listener.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Erik Satie called some of his pieces "furniture music" and they do have a rather relaxing, unobtrusive quality.

I also agree with Taggart; Corelli is a favourite "background" music, but his pieces are very enjoyable when one listens more closely. I have a complete Corelli box set which has served both functions rather well.

I also enjoy Dowland's Lute music as background for dinner parties


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

"composed only for the express refreshment of the ear" ...* * * * *


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Winterreisender said:


> ...
> I also enjoy Dowland's Lute music as background for dinner parties


I confess that, though I enjoy listening to music (especially wallpaper music) while doing other things, *talking* is not one of those things. I like talking - and I like music - and I like to give each my undivided attention. Doing both together seems rather like sucking a toffee while having a hot shower - I did think of a better comparison, but it would have been indecorous.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

This baroque music was primarily "tafel-musik" (table music) meant to not only give an ambiance in the room while eating, _but to somewhat cover or distract from the sounds of eating_ 

It was Satie who composed music and called it 'furniture' music (or 'wallpaper,' i.e. in the room but not taken much notice of): "Ambient," a later genre and definition, falls in the same arena.

All are, like "good wallpaper." there to be satisfyingly pleasant when noticed, even dwelt upon, while if busy with anything else, they do not at all intrude on other business at hand... including talking.

Some are so inclined, whether it is music written for full attention or down to the lowest volume insipid musak, compelled _to listen,_ i.e. some cannot leave the music alone enough to 'just hear it' as any sort of background


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I would never disparage Baroque music or the people who like it -- because it was an essential step in the evolution of Western music, but there's a lot of it I consider wallpaper music -- and some of its conventions drive me crazy -- like mournful slow movements.(primarily a duet between a dying violin and a continuo) -- and cause me to switch off the radio.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

GGluek said:


> I would never disparage Baroque music or the people who like it -- because it was an essential step in the evolution of Western music, but there's a lot of it I consider wallpaper music -- and some of its conventions drive me crazy -- like mournful slow movements.(primarily a duet between a dying violin and a continuo) -- and cause me to switch off the radio.


'Duet between a dying violin & a continuo' - delicious, GGluek! :lol:



PetrB said:


> This baroque music was primarily "tafel-musik" ... there to be satisfyingly pleasant when noticed, even dwelt upon, while if busy with anything else, they do not at all intrude on other business at hand... including talking.
> 
> Some are so inclined, whether it is music written for full attention or down to the lowest volume insipid musak, compelled _to listen,_ i.e. some cannot leave the music alone enough to 'just hear it' as any sort of background


Yes, I am like that - which is why Taggart always used to put records on when I was playing scrabble, because after a bit I'd stop concentrating on strategy, lost in the music... 



Ingélou said:


> I confess that, though I enjoy listening to music (especially wallpaper music) while doing other things, *talking* is not one of those things. I like talking - and I like music - and I like to give each my undivided attention.


I'm beginning to regret saying this - now Winterreisender will *never* ask us to dinner!


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm not into background wallpaper music honestly, but I think an angle has been missed here. It's the prettiness of the music that makes it listenable, even if only half listenable to people, but as usual the performance aspect is being ignored. Bland music can be made pretty by a lively characterful performance and good production sound. That's a huge dimension in making some music more popular I feel (beyond what maybe it should be) not just within classical, in fact it's probably much more evident within popular music


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> Also, do you have pieces that at first seemed to be musical wallpaper, but that you later realised were more like jewelled tapestry?
> (Zelenka's Trio Sonatas - it is very nice, and maybe on the next hearing it will impinge more. )


Uh, (clearing throat), Zelenka's trio sonatas. They can wash over you, but they turn out to be pretty inventive when the dustpan gets put down.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mozart's Jupiter Symphony. Enjoyed it that way in an upscale restaurant. Played softly as I'm doing chores, perfect! Wallpaper doesn't have to be cheap.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> 'Duet between a dying violin & a continuo' - delicious, GGluek.


Please don't stand on ceremony. People here are welcome to call me George.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> ...You can quite happily have it on while you move about your house, tidying, washing up, glancing at the newspaper and so on - and afterwards, it will be as if you never heard it, though your mood may be more serene.
> 
> Have any of you had this experience?


Yes, it's called opera.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I confess that, though I enjoy listening to music (especially wallpaper music) while doing other things, *talking* is not one of those things. I like talking - and I like music - and I like to give each my undivided attention. Doing both together seems rather like sucking a toffee while having a hot shower - I did think of a better comparison, but it would have been indecorous.


A bit of Dowland's lute music nicely fills in any awkward silences. Nothing more, nothing less


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> I confess that, though I enjoy listening to music (especially wallpaper music) while doing other things, *talking* is not one of those things. I like talking - and I like music - and I like to give each my undivided attention. Doing both together seems rather like sucking a toffee while having a hot shower - I did think of a better comparison, but it would have been indecorous.


We are aware that you like talking,usually when walking on the shore.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

moody said:


> We are aware that you like talking,usually when walking on the shore.


... and anywhere else where there are human beings who can't easily escape...


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Mozart's Jupiter Symphony. Enjoyed it that way in an upscale restaurant. Played softly as I'm doing chores, perfect! Wallpaper doesn't have to be cheap.


True ,but PetrB appears to be using some for his avatar,that looks a bit cheap.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

There are as many ways to listen to music as there are different kinds of music. There isn't a single correct way to listen.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I call these kinds of works study music: music that I can have in the background to get rid of crippling silence, but I don't need to pay attention to so I can focus on work instead.

I'd nominate most Haydn symphonies (though the surprise may give me a heart attack if I'm REALLY not paying attention)


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

moody said:


> We are aware that you like talking,usually when walking on the shore.


?

As in the Alkan piece? Not sure that _talking_ is involved there.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

For me, there are sometimes "wallpaper performances" of music I normally wouldn't associate with being so superficial that it can be well appreciated while performing other functions. For example, I find Bernard Roberts an excellent wallpaper performer for Bach's solo keyboard music. With a pianist such as Rosalyn Tureck, only 100% concentration does the trick.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Since I play music most of the day at work, I find that almost anything can be wallpaper music for me if I get to know it well enough.

The problem is that certain types of music, like opera, for example, can not be wallpaper music for others, so I have to reduce the volume on such till it's practically inaudible. If I work on a weekend and have the place to myself, I can crank it up and still have an entire ten or fifteen minutes go by without remembering what I heard.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ukko said:


> ?
> 
> As in the Alkan piece? Not sure that _talking_ is involved there.


Daren't 'like' this as I haven't the foggiest what is meant!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Mozart's Jupiter Symphony. Enjoyed it that way in an upscale restaurant. Played softly as I'm doing chores, perfect! Wallpaper doesn't have to be cheap.


I agree
Perhaps this is a sign of greatness that Mozart can be used in this way as well as touching heights of perfection.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

Normally, I am aghast at the thought of putting on music as 'background', mindful as I am that Beethoven would storm out in a huff if he felt people weren't listening attentively enough. On the other hand, I know that at many parties (the stiff ones), a bit of sonic 'backdrop' can alleviate the boredom. A lot of pop and jazz (at low volumes) serves the wallpaper function quite admirably, I find. More damning, unfortunately, is that I find Debussy's _Préludes_ played tiresomely by Michelangeli serve the purpose equally well.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

TalkingHead said:


> Normally, I am aghast at the thought of putting on music as 'background', mindful as I am that Beethoven would storm out in a huff if he felt people weren't listening attentively enough.


Beethoven was just doing the artiste thing; he was sensitive about his early days in Bonn as a lounge pianist.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

A lounge lizard, surely?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

TalkingHead said:


> A lounge lizard, surely?


In those days the term was "kneipe frosch", literally pub frog.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> Normally, I am aghast at the thought of putting on music as 'background', mindful as I am that Beethoven would storm out in a huff if he felt people weren't listening attentively enough. On the other hand, I know that at many parties (the stiff ones), a bit of sonic 'backdrop' can alleviate the boredom. A lot of pop and jazz (at low volumes) serves the wallpaper function quite admirably, I find. More damning, unfortunately, is that I find Debussy's _Préludes_ played tiresomely by Michelangeli serve the purpose equally well.


Me too and I actually never do it.

If you want to play the role of scowling Beethoven, I have just the mask for you!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

KenOC said:


> In those days the term was "kneipe frosch", literally pub frog.


No! Not *more *frogs!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> Daren't 'like' this as I haven't the foggiest what is meant!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with using great music as wallpaper. Long gone are the days when we could only hear music live. Now music is easier to hear than ever. Let's let the technology work for us. It doesn't cheapen the music in any way. We can always hear it again later with the focus it deserves. Besides, I'd hate to think I HAD to notice one of the paintings on the wall every time I walk into my living room. Paintings too (with some exceptions I will not name) are far from wallpaper. 

Almost all the pieces I listen to can serve as wallpaper in headphones at work, with some exceptions. I wouldn't dare try it with Beethoven's 9th for instance. Imagine the fate of the poor soul who would dare interrupt it! I also suspect a really complex Bach fugue might be too interesting or intrusive, like trying to write with M.C Escher "wallpaper" on your computer.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

No offense at all to those who love Baroque music but I find most of it pretty dull and only usable as wallpaper. Now I did say most not all. I do find much of Bach entirely captivating and also some of Vivaldi's pieces. I rarely ever put on Baroque by choice, and my local classical station plays way too much of it for my taste, but I know they have to play it safe for the work, and going home crowds, and Baroque can be used in those settings without harm.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ukko said:


> ?
> 
> As in the Alkan piece? Not sure that _talking_ is involved there.


*Song of the Madwoman on the Seashore, hey? *









lol


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> I am listening to some very nice baroque music* that I never listened to before. It is ... um, very nice. And I am a Baroque fan. But I would put this in my personal category of 'wallpaper music', that is, music that is pleasant with pretty patterns but it does stretch on a bit. You can quite happily have it on while you move about your house, tidying, washing up, glancing at the newspaper and so on - and afterwards, it will be as if you never heard it, though your mood may be more serene.
> 
> Have any of you had this experience? Is there music you would put in the 'wallpaper' class, even pieces by a beloved composer who normally wows you?
> Also, do you have pieces that at first seemed to be musical wallpaper, but that you later realised were more like jewelled tapestry?
> ...


I was really enjoying this post. "What a good topic," I was thinking. I've thought about the "aural wallpaper" issue a bit and especially about people's attempt to use classical music for it, which I believe is a result of a popular incomprehension about the nature of classical music, and it's interesting to ponder how that incomprehension came about - mostly, I'll guess, because of assumptions about what kind of _people_ like classical music rather than anything to do with the music itself, stereotypes about dainty aristocrats and affected intellectuals and so on.

But Baroque music actually, it seems to me, does often make good wallpaper, because the volume is fairly constant, the tonalities are comfortable for modern listeners, there is rarely anything more jolting than a trumpet fanfare here or there, and a lot of it has a nice solid beat.



Ingélou said:


> Zelenka's Trio Sonatas


And then this happened. I've notified my lawyer, you're out of my will.

Well, ok, they are good examples of what tends to make Baroque good wallpaper music, but that counterpoint! It's really fascinating music, to me at least. It "rewards informed attention," which is my personal definition of artistic quality.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> (Zelenka's Trio Sonatas - it *is* very nice, and maybe on the next hearing it will *impinge* more. )





Manxfeeder said:


> Uh, (clearing throat), Zelenka's trio sonatas. They can wash over you, but they turn out to be pretty inventive when the dustpan gets put down.


I agree with Manxfeeder. Zelenka's modulations and unexpected chord progressions pushed the envelope at the time. His Cappriccios are pretty interesting - pretty AND interesting.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Um - excuse me,  but Ingélou & I have just started a group called Baroque Exchange which we could use for people suggesting new music they've discovered & commenting on it, maybe 'leading a seminar' if we have enough members. (Spot the ex-teachers.)

*Please*, if you like Baroque music :angel: & think this will interest you, will you become a member?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

It sounds like a great idea and I hope it gets some activity. I'm interested enough to join so that I can check in on it occasionally. Only about 10 percent of my listening is Baroque these days - that was more like 90 percent 20 years ago - but I still enjoy it as long as the harpsichord is not to loud.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh, please do join, Jerome! You don't have to be an all-out Baroque nut; but if you even 'quite like' baroque - I think it would just be lovely to swap finds & talk about them without boring the rest of the forum. 
If we don't get some volunteers soon, I shall have to get out my little blue book & send out the invites. 

Edit: Thank you, kind sir, for joining. :cheers: I promise you won't regret it!
Any more for any more?


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

But why do people need sound in the background anyway? Sometimes silence is good for concentrating on what you are doing. It reminds me of those strange claims by some that playing music in the background helps them while doing their homework. I wouldn't want to hear music every waking hour.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I could never do homework with the TV on or playing music, but I think that made me an abnormal teenager.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

Maybe I'm the abnormal one. Whenever I am alone in the house I have on "wallpaper" music. Not necessarily wallpaper in the sense that it is bland, but in the way I often listen while doing other things around the house. I just love having music on while doing almost anything - reading, studying, houswork, cooking, painting. I only actually sit down and listen to music about an hour or so a day and then I am usually posting here while I do it, so even then it does not have my undivided attention.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I can't quite fit this into 'wallpaper', and the music is as apt to be Renaissance or Classical as Baroque, but... on a parallel path:

I sometimes put on chamber music _that I am familiar with_ while reading fiction. When the strength of the music's pull makes me close a good book with a finger keeping the page - well, there's some kind of magic going on there.

Anoth parallel path: Sometimes while listening to Renaissance music - lute(s) or a consort of viols - I will slip into a light funk, and ponder light thoughts. The thoughts stop when the music does, but I have been in a good place. Sometimes while listening to the lute music of Denis Gaultier, the lute will begin to speak to me; a quiet, philosophical soliloquy. Deep subjects; I don't speak French, or even Lutish, but those must be deep thoughts.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I could never do homework with the TV on or playing music, but I think that made me an abnormal teenager.


I was the same. Did you have Mrs. Blather for history?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have to have wallpaper, otherwise doo-*** music gets stuck in my head. I don't know where it comes from and there doesn't seem to be any medication for it. The wallpaper banishes the earworms.

[Cripes, there it goes again! "Dip-dayom-bli-DOWM. BLah-blah-la-la -- um laaah dadi dah-oh. Dip-dayoh-di-BOH-" Make it stop! Okay, time for some Pierre Boulez wallpaper.]


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

I have had the misfortune to have frequently heard the term 'wallpaper music' used with great frequency by friends to describe much of the music I enjoy-they have also used the equally witty term 'lift music'-on closer examination it is often with reference to music of great subtlety and whilst it does not necessarily declaim its attractions in an obvious sense it can be music of complexity as well-these terms are often used by friends with far less interest in music and quite pedestrian tastes-funnily enough this dismissive terminology has been applied to a varied range of music-Steely Dan, Pat Metheny, Miles Davis,not just classical!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ha! Ha! You say "lift" music, I say "elevator" music. Either way, it's not good!!!


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

jim prideaux said:


> I have had the misfortune to have frequently heard the term 'wallpaper music' used with great frequency by friends to describe much of the music I enjoy-they have also used the equally witty term 'lift music'-on closer examination it is often with reference to music of great subtlety and whilst it does not necessarily declaim its attractions in an obvious sense it can be music of complexity as well-these terms are often used by friends with far less interest in music and quite pedestrian tastes-funnily enough this dismissive terminology has been applied to a varied range of music-Steely Dan, Pat Metheny, Miles Davis,not just classical!


Agreed as I feel an unkindness is being done to Steely Dan and Miles Davis for sure though Mozart and Vivaldi oft suffer the same fate.


----------

